# When is an ACSI campsite not an ACSI campsite ?



## tams

On the 5th and 6th of this month we stayed in Camping Milfontes ACSI site number 2480 in 2014 book . When we came to pay were not charged 12 euros a night as in the book. I asked why and was told that they are not really an ACSI site. I pointed out that my ACSI card had been accepted when we arrived , that they are in this years book and that they have a 2014 sticker displayed in their reception window. The explanation was given that they are an ACSI site but they are not!!!!! . 
I was given a 10% discount because I had an ACSI card. I admit that I have not read my ACSI book from cover to cover so there may be a paragraph somewhere which states that sites can charge what they like when they like but I do feel that it was unfair not to be told when we booked in. I will in future check the price before I book in. 
Has this happened to anyone else ?
Tamsin


----------



## aldra

It's best to check

Ignore the ASCI sign sometimes it's followed by, in small printing

Inspected

But all in all we have found it excellent

Aldra


----------



## klyne

Perhaps the best thing would be to write a review on the ACSI website and highlight this issue. They have paid a lot of money to be in the ACSI book. Unless of course they have joined just to get unsuspecting people there. I have known campsites to say on the rare occasion that ACSI have put them in the wrong price band. For those not familiar with ACSI there are also inspected sites which display the ACSI logo. However your site is actually in the book so it can't be a mistake?

David


----------



## inkey-2008

I always ask the price before accepting a place.

We have some times got it cheaper than the quoted price.

Andy


----------



## Morcko

Hi, recently returned from Italy ,wanted to go to Milan ,so looked on net and contacted Camping De Milano Acsi card accepted ,stayed 5 nights ,on exit we were charged 37euros a night their excuse was ,the only part that was Acsi was the Euro camping really. All is not what it seems ,also further down South ,a number of sites had signs outside saying Acsi Full ,,when we checked we realised this was a holiday weekend ,,so site was maximising places ,,not good ,be a long time before we visit Italy again.


----------



## Mrplodd

The reason you must produce your ACSI card when you book in is because many sites have a limited number of pitches (smaller and less pleasantly placed) that they apply the lower ACSI price to.

If the site is not busy they will often accept "overflow" ACSI campers. €16 is better commercial sense than €0! If they are busy or expect to be busy it also makes sense to get €25 for a pitch rather than the ACSI rate.

If it was me I would simply refuse to pay the extra if they tried it on with me. 

I would certainly take it up with ACSI PROVIDED. The campsite is in the book and scheme rather than just an ACSI INSPECTED site.


----------



## aldra

We have never been charged more than the ASCI price

Holiday periods are usually stated on the website as non ASCI 

Sad that others have had problems

For us out of season it's been great

Aldra


----------



## HarryTheHymer

ACSI generally great, except at Isolabona, Italy (site 2512, page 518).

We stayed 3 nights and were charged an extra 3 Euros per day for having a scooter (transported in the garage).

I contacted ACSI about the overcharge but didn't even receive the courtesy of an acknowledgement. 

We have come to the conclusion that the Italians have their own rules and ACSI couldn't care a toss.


----------



## aldra

How did they know??

Aldra


----------



## barryd

> *HarryTheHymer wrote: *ACSI generally great, except at Isolabona, Italy (site 2512, page 518).
> 
> We stayed 3 nights and were charged an extra 3 Euros per day for having a scooter (transported in the garage).
> 
> I contacted ACSI about the overcharge but didn't even receive the courtesy of an acknowledgement.
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the Italians have their own rules and ACSI couldn't care a toss.


Oh that makes sense! how much did they charge then for a caravan that had a car with it? :roll:


----------



## HarryTheHymer

Aldra asks, how did they know, to HarryTheHymer post.

Well, there were only about 4 units on the site which was overlooked by the main office complex. They must have had spies working 24/7 to check for the use of unauthorised scooters!

We used the scooter on one day only to explore the inland mountain areas.

I rest my case but we definitely won't be making a return visit.

PS. I would have challenged the bill at the time but communication was a tad difficult so felt it best to report the incident to ACSI who failed miserably in acknowledging the problem.


----------



## tams

The site was not busy and we were told that we could park anywhere. I could understand if they were very busy or if I had asked for a large pitch or a specific pitch.I will not be so trusting in future.
Tamsin


----------



## Al42

Camping Milfontes is in the centre of Milfontes and is not in the ACSI discount scheme, it may be ACSI inspected but is definitely not in the discount scheme.

The site you refer to is an Orbitur site outside Milfontes called Sitava, if you had problems at this site then get in touch with ACSI.

Please make sure you describe the correct site when posting critical comments as this may affect other peoples choices when choosing sites.

I have used Camping Milfontes a number of times and it may not be the plushest but is adequate, there are two sites close together in Milfontes.......Camping Milfontes and Campiferias.


----------



## aldra

It's really sad

As I say we have never been charged over the book price

And I think we would have refused to pay more

But it would spoil a holiday

Aldra


----------



## ralph-dot

There are two ACSI campsite books, a big thick one with all sites that have been inspected and a smaller book with sites that offer the discount with the dates that they are offered.

And a lot stop the offer at the beginning of July.


----------



## HarryTheHymer

Ralph - Dot. We have 2 thick ACSI books which show all the discount sites for the whole of Europe. I also have the CD which shows all the discount sites and inspected sites.

I don't understand what you have!

There do appear to be different formats, some even with recommended camperstops. I was chatting to a Dutch guy and he had a larger format ACSI book (A5 size I believe) which showed all the discount sites plus camperstops.

I asked Vicarious books whether they sold this but they said no. Perhaps it's only available in Dutch.


----------



## Easyriders

We stayed in an Orbitur site in Fiuguera da Foz, Portugal, in June. It's in the ACSI book as €16, but they said €18. No point arguing.

Ended up buying a book of Orbitur "passports", giving you 10 nights for around €11 a night (but extra for the dog).

Only used 2! So hoping to use the other 8 soon.


----------



## Al42

Easyriders said:


> We stayed in an Orbitur site in Fiuguera da Foz, Portugal, in June. It's in the ACSI book as €16, but they said €18. No point arguing.
> 
> Ended up buying a book of Orbitur "passports", giving you 10 nights for around €11 a night (but extra for the dog).
> 
> Only used 2! So hoping to use the other 8 soon.


Not in this years ACSI book it's not, same as some other Orbitur sites at €18, though most are €16
If you were using last years book and card then maybe you were lucky to get the discount.

Again please check facts before posting, I have not got this years book with me but it took less than a minute to find this;

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/...t/campsite-orbitur-gala-(fig.-da-foz)-106386/


----------



## wug

Yes, I've noticed a tendency for some folk to post "facts" which turn out to be completely wrong. I tend to double check things now when I suspect misinformation.


----------



## tams

Dear A142 thank you for correcting me. We really thought that we had arrived at the ACSI site as we saw the sticker in the window and they accepted our card. At no point during our stay did we realise our error. Sincerest apologies. In future I shall check that the site is not just inspected and that I am at the correct site before I book in.
Tamsin


----------



## Al42

tams said:


> Dear A142 thank you for correcting me. We really thought that we had arrived at the ACSI site as we saw the sticker in the window and they accepted our card. At no point during our stay did we realise our error. Sincerest apologies. In future I shall check that the site is not just inspected and that I am at the correct site before I book in.
> Tamsin


Sorry if my post sounded a bit bossy, it is confusing with the two schemes and similar stickers and now the ACSI ID card as well. I suppose it is possible that the campsite reception did not know about the discount scheme.


----------



## Zebedee

> wug said:- Yes, I've noticed a tendency for some folk to post "facts" which turn out to be completely wrong. I tend to double check things now when I suspect misinformation.


Yes indeed Wug.

There's a similar tendency for others to follow on with scathing comments, which often turn out to be entirely misdirected.

Don't see many apologies after the *real *facts have emerged - it's nice to see one from Tamsin on this thread. :wink:

Dave


----------



## aldra

Well


If they accepted your card and didn't explain that it didn't offer ASCI rates but was merely an inspected site

You have nothing to apologise for

In future ask the simple question

How much per night on ASCI 

If it doesn't match the book price ask why

Aldra


----------



## Zozzer

I think that sites that offer a discount should be clearly identified in the book. Far too often Ive been to a so called ACSI site only to find I have to pay full price. A bit of a con if you ask me.


----------



## Stanner

> ="Zozzer"
> I think that sites that offer a discount should be clearly identified in the book.


I thought they were :?



> Far too often Ive been to a so called ACSI site only to find I have to pay full price. A bit of a con if you ask me.


As with the OP above - are YOU sure you were at the right site?


----------



## Al42

In an attempt to clear up any confusion ACSI is a Dutch organisation that inspects camp sites throughout Europe.

They have three different products. 

ACSI Eurocampings has 9800 accredited and inspected sites throughout Europe.These are listed on a DVD and mobile App.

ACSI Discount Card which has 2743 sites throughout Europe which offer discounted off season rates to holders of the Discount Card.

ACSI club ID which is a form of Camping Carnet like the CCI and is not a discount card.




"Important differences

ACSI Club ID
What are the most important differences between the ACSI Club ID and CampingCard ACSI?

ACSI Club ID is a Camping Carnet. It is an alternative identity document, accepted at 8200 camp sites. Members are automatically insured for liability. ACSI Club ID is not a discount card.

CampingCard ACSI is a discount card with which you can camp at 2739 camp sites at advantageous rates in the low season. CampingCard ACSI is not an alternative identity document and you will not be automatically insured for liability."


----------



## Zebedee

And further to Al's clarification above.

If there is an ACSI notice displayed at a campsite, read the bloody thing! :wink:

If it only says "ACSI *Inspected*" you will *not *get a discount because the campsite does not belong to the discount scheme.

The fact that it has been ACSI inspected is irrelevant, but can be quite confusing.

Hope this helps a bit.

Dave 

P.S. I also think it could be regarded as slightly sharp practice to display the "Inspected" sign _(which is *very *similar to the Camping Card sign)_ when there is no discount to be had, but the scheme is so good otherwise that this is only a minor irritant.

P.P.S. It's also worth asking about non-ACSI discounts the site may be offering. On a few occasions we have had four or five days at a site for less than the ACSI discounted rate - because the campsite was offering its own completely separate discount.


----------



## wug

Just to add a couple of points. As far as I'm aware all the sites in the books are in the discount scheme, and it clearly states at the bottom of each site entry what the cost is and the period of validity. So if you turn up out of the discount season then you will be charged full price. It's always possible that a site will leave the scheme after publication, but I would think that was rare.

The DVD lists inspected sites which may or may not be members of the discount scheme. Discount scheme members are indicated and you can filter for them.

There are two main ACSI websites for campsites: http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/ which lists the sites offering discounts with the ACSI Camping Card and http://www.eurocampings.co.uk which lists all sites which they have inspected. On this website if a site is a member of the discount scheme then this shown clearly where the price is given.

The CampingCard ACSI App lists discount sites.

The ACSI Euro App lists inspected sites.

Graham


----------



## Zozzer

According my 2014 guide,

"The discount card is only valid at 2739 campsites that participate in CampingCard ACSI and which can be recognised by the CC logo at the reception."

Personnally I would have thought the guide would be more informative if it DID NOT display the CC logo and discount price against non participating sites.

It can and IS very annoying having picked a campsite from the guide driven miles and miles to get to it, only to discover there is no discount available.


----------



## Al42

Participating sites display the CC logo, non participating sites do not!

Presumably you are referring to the Eurocampings guide which I have never seen but I have just checked on their website and if the inspected site is also a member of the discount scheme it says so at the bottom. If it is not there is no reference to the discount scheme and on both the logo is the same ie not CC


----------



## wug

I spent quite a bit of time confirming the details in my post to help those who may be unsure. If folk wilfully ignore the T's&C's and can't be bothered to check out the facts for themselves then posting on here is a waste of time.


----------

